# Kommt eine evt. Antwort automatisch......



## Momtrix (29. Juli 2009)

an die angegebene E- Mail Adresse ?
Vorab Danke
Momtrix


----------



## Dr.J (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kommt eine evt. Antwort automatisch......*

Hallo Momtrix,

wenn du das Thema abonnierst und dort Email-Benachrichtigung einstellst, dann bekommst du auch jede Antwort per Mail.

Siehe: Benutzerkontrollzentrum -> Abonnierte Themen


----------



## Momtrix (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kommt eine evt. Antwort automatisch......*

Danke


----------

